# Datumsdifferenz auslesen mysql



## wachteldonk (3. Januar 2008)

ic habe ein eintrittsdatum und möchte jetzt wissen wer in einem bestimmten zeitraum 3 jahre im Unternehmen ist. wie kann ich das abfragen

ach ja es muss für einen Monat abgefragt werden. Also wer ist vom 1.1 bis zum 31.1  x jahre im unternehmen

Ich habs damit versucht aber komm nicht recht voran

			$query = "SELECT 
							MAID,
							mavorname,
							manachname,
							mamitarbeitergehalt
						FROM 
							03_00_mitarbeiter 
						WHERE 
							DATE_SUB(maeintritt,INTERVAL ".(365*$jahre)." DAY) <= ".$startdatum."
						AND 
							DATE_SUB(maeintritt,INTERVAL ".(365*$jahre)." DAY) >= ".$stopdatum."
						";


----------



## tplanitz (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

google: "mysql datediff"

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/date-and-time-functions.html

zum beispiel:

select datediff(current_timestamp, maeintritt) / 365 as "anzahl_jahre_im_unternehmen" 
from 03_00_mitarbeiter 

viele Grüße


----------

